

Bitbucket Snippets for teams are here - gitdude
https://blog.bitbucket.org/2015/03/18/snippets-for-teams-are-here-with-a-rich-set-of-apis/

======
kolencherry
This is a nice feature, in light of the secret gist fiasco with Uber. I'm
curious how they're handling versioning of images/binary data via git (e.g.
using git annex).

~~~
j_s
Thanks; I missed that story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9131921](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9131921)

------
brianjking
Now I can just hope for some hugely overdue improvements to the "Issues
Tracker" in Bitbucket. Does anyone know of any 3rd party enhancements
available for improving the "Issues tracker"?

~~~
kolencherry
We personally use JIRA with Bitbucket to handle our issues.

~~~
nevi-me
I'm a one-man show at the moment working on 3+ repositories on Bitbucket. I
tried using JIRA for a few months late last year, and it wasn't a great
experience or me, so I ended reverting back to using the Bitbucket issue
tracker. If I get the time to write an issue exporter (or find one that
works), I'll be migrating to Github or something with an issue tracker that
gets attention.

The problem with the issue tracker on Bitbucket is that it's not getting
better because it would 'cannibalise JIRA' sales, but it's ridiculous that in
2015 I still can't create links between issues, or create subtasks. If I had
to pay for a better issue tracker that's built-in to Bitbucket (no JIRA), I'd
pay it.

~~~
flxfxp
JIRA does allow you to link issues and create subtasks; you mentioned that
you're experience wasn't that great with JIRA. Can you elaborate what problems
you were facing?

------
alfg
Awesome. I was actually just searching yesterday for a self-hosted snippet
solution similar to Github Gists. Great job, Bitbucket!

------
vittore
I wonder if stash is going to get this feature in the nearest future.

~~~
kannonboy
There's a (paid, third-party) add-on for Stash that implements Snippets:
[https://marketplace.atlassian.com/plugins/com.simplenia.stas...](https://marketplace.atlassian.com/plugins/com.simplenia.stash.plugins.snippets)

I haven't tried it myself though.

------
slaFFik
Will there be an embed functionality?

~~~
flxfxp
Bitbucket PM here - we're considering this for the future if there are are a
lot of requests for making snippets embeddable, please raise an issue at
[https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issues/](https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issues/)

------
brianjking
Awesome, good job Bitbucket!

------
itsbits
curl option is cool..Do we have same option in gists?

